# Opening up top entrance on new package...



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Being a cautious sort I would leave them reduced as long as possible. If the bees are standing on each other to try to get in than open it more. But I would have an entrance reducer that was between 1.5 inches and all the way open. I like one about 4 by 3/8 inches.


----------

